# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Пестование младенцев

## Домик в деревне

В древности детей пестовали. Это сейчас их воспитывают, взращивают, обучают и обихаживают…
Пестование — это целый процесс настройки родителей на биоритмы ребенка и настройки ребенка на биополе Земли. Оказывается, все старославянские “игры для самых маленьких” (типа “сороки-вороны”, “трех колодцев”, “ладушек”) — и не игры вовсе, а лечебные процедуры на базе акупунктуры.

 Если вы ребенка просто пеленаете, моете и кормите — это вы за ним ухаживаете.
Если вы говорите при этом нечто вроде: “Ах ты мой сладкий! Давай-ка эту ручку сюда, а вот эту — в рукавчик. А теперь мы наденем памперс” — это вы его воспитываете: ибо человек должен знать, что его любят, с ним общаются и вообще пора когда-нибудь начать разговаривать.
А вот если вы, умывая дитятю, произносите пестушку вроде:
_Водичка, водичка,
Умой мое личико -
Чтоб глазки блестели
Чтоб щечки горели,
Чтоб смеялся роток,
Чтоб кусался зубок.
_



Так вот, если вы потчуете  ребеночка этими приговорками-пестушками, то вы устанавливаете ритм, включаетесь в общий энергетический поток земли. На земле все подчинено определенным ритмам: дыхание, кровообращение, выработка гормонов… День и ночь, лунные месяцы, приливы и отливы. Каждая клеточка работает в своем ритме. На том, кстати, и строятся заговоры от болезней: ведуны ловят “здоровый ритм” и подстраивают под него больной орган. Так что на каждую болячку — свой стих.   Современный городской человек из природных ритмов выбит, он отгораживается от них, а бунтующий организм успокаивает таблетками.

*Сорока-ворона*
На ладошках и на стопах есть проекции всех внутренних органов. И все эти “бабушкины сказки” — не что иное, как массаж в игре.
Круговые движения взрослым пальцем по детской ладони в игре “Сорока-ворона кашу варила, деток кормила” стимулируют работу желудочно-кишечного тракта у малыша.
На центре ладони — проекция тонкого кишечника; отсюда и надо начинать массажик. Затем увеличивайте круги — по спирали к внешним контурам ладони: так вы “подгоняете” толстый кишечник (текст надо произносить не торопясь, разделяя слоги). Закончить “варить кашу” надо на слове “кормила”, проведя линию от развернувшейся спирали между средним и безымянным пальцами: здесь проходит линия прямой кишки (кстати, регулярный массаж между подушечками среднего и безымянного пальцев на собственной ладони избавит вас от запоров).
Дальше — внимание! Все не так просто. Описывая работу “сороки-вороны” на раздаче этой самой каши деткам, не стоит халтурить, указывая легким касанием “этому дала, этому дала…” Каждого “детку”, то есть каждый пальчик вашего младенца надо взять за кончик и слегка сжать. Сначала мизинчик: он отвечает за работу сердца. Потом безымянный — для хорошей работы нервной системы и половой сферы. Массаж подушечки среднего пальца стимулирует работу печени; указательного — желудка. Большой палец (которому “не дала, потому что кашу не варил, дрова не рубил — вот тебе!”) не случайно оставляют напоследок: он ответственен за голову, сюда же выходит и так называемый “легочный меридиан”. Поэтому большой пальчик недостаточно просто слегка сжать, а надо как следует “побить”, чтобы активизировать деятельность мозга и провести профилактику респираторных заболеваний.
Кстати, эта игра совершенно не противопоказана и взрослым. Только вы уж сами решайте, какой пальчик нуждается в максимально эффективном массаже.

*Ладушки*
Хироманты (это люди, которые гадают по ладони) зажатый кулак или большой палец, “запрятанный” в кулаке, считают признаком слабоумия либо полного истощения жизненной энергии. “Потому-то, — говорят они, — у младенцев всегда сжаты кулачки. А по мере того как дитя взрослеет и набирается ума, кулачок раскрывается”. Не исключено, что существует и обратная взаимосвязь. Ведь утверждают же и психологи, и неврологи, что мозговая деятельность соотносится с мелкой моторикой (мелкими движениями пальцев). Так что вполне вероятно, что, если ладошка научится раскрываться, то и головка активнее начнет работать.
Тонус мышц и быстрое раскрытие ладошки легче всего нарабатываются при прикосновении к круглой поверхности… К собственной ладошке, к голове или к маминой руке. Для того, должно быть, славянские волхвы и придумали игру в “ладушки”.
- Ладушки, — говорите вы, — ладушки. — И выпрямляете пальчики малыша на своей ладони.
- Где были? У бабушки!- соедините его ручки ладошка к ладошке.
- Что ели? Кашку! — хлопнули в ладоши.
- Пили простоквашку! — еще раз.
- Кыш, полетели, на головку сели! — это самый важный момент: малыш прикасается к своей голове, раскрывая ладонь на круглой поверхности.
Понятно вам теперь, почему игра называется “ладушки”? Да потому что она налаживает работу детского организма. И, спорим, вы никогда не задумывались о происхождении слова “ладонь”? Центр наладки!

*Три колодца
*Это, пожалуй, самая забытая из “лечебных игр”. Тем не менее она — самая важная (если, конечно, вы не намерены с детства начать пичкать своего потомка антибиотиками).
Игра строится на “легочном меридиане” — от большого пальца до подмышки. Начинается с поглаживания большого пальца:
- Пошел Ивашка за водою и встретил деда с бородою. Тот показал ему колодцы…
Дальше следует слегка надавить на запястье, прямо на точку пульса:
- Здесь вода холодная, — нажав на эту точку, мы активизируем иммунную систему. Профилактика простуды.
Теперь проведите пальцем по внутренней поверхности руки до локтевого сгиба, надавите на сгиб:
- Здесь вода теплая, — мы регулируем работу легких.
Пошли дальше, вверх по руке до плечевого сустава. Чуть-чуть нажмите на него (мы почти закончили “массаж легких”):
- Здесь вода горячая…
- А тут кипяток! — пощекочите карапуза под мышкой. Он засмеется — а это само по себе хорошее дыхательное упражнение.
Начинайте прямо сейчас. В мерзко-простудную осеннюю погоду такие игры весьма кстати: и развлечение, и профилактика от гриппа.

Лучшие образцы фольклора помогают родителям сделать свое общение с ребенком более насыщенным в эмоциональном и эстетическом плане. Однако сегодня они почти не используются в общении с малышом. Что же скрывается за загадочным понятием «пестовать» малыша? И нужно ли это современным мамам?
Любовь Павлова
Ведущий научный сотрудник центра «Дошкольное детство» им. А.В. Запорожца, кандидат психологических наук

----------


## Домик в деревне

*
Эмоциональное общение* — одна из ведущих линий развития маленького ребенка, начиная с первых месяцев его жизни. Ласковые мамины прикосновения, ее голос, пение, любящий взгляд, первые игры в сочетании с поэтическим словом – все это называлось и называется емким словом – фольклор. Народная педагогика включает малые жанры поэтического творчества для детей: пестушки[1], потешки, прибаутки, присказки и пр. Они составляли основу материнской педагогики, испытанной веками. И можно лишь удивляться народному гению, сумевшему выразить в поэтическом слове великую силу материнской любви.

*Пра-бабушкино слово
*
Народная педагогика выработала свои традиционные фольклорные жанры для самых маленьких. Все они незатейливы по содержанию и просты по форме, однако таят в себе немалые эстетические и дидактические (от греч. didaktikуs — поучающий) достоинства. Простая рифма, неоднократно повторяющиеся звукосочетания и слова, восклицания и эмоциональные обращения невольно заставляют малыша прислушиваться, замирать на какое-то мгновение, всматриваясь в лицо говорящего. Неповторимое своеобразие фольклора особенно ценно для активизации ребенка в тот период, когда у него еще не сформированы произвольные действия, внимание, реакция на слова.

Следует отметить, что все жанры соответствуют психофизическим возможностям маленького ребенка, поэтому их можно использовать и сейчас, ориентируясь на микропериоды раннего детства — от рождения до 3 мес.; от 3 до 6 мес.; 6-9 мес.; 9-12 мес. Новорожденный ребенок растет «не по дням, а по часам». Малыш интенсивно меняется каждые три месяца, поэтому ставятся новые, более сложные задачи в овладении движениями тела и руки, речевыми навыками, эмоциональными проявлениями, познавательными реакциями на окружающий мир и, конечно, коммуникативными возможностями в общений со взрослыми. Интересно, что для каждого названного микропериода можно подобрать народные произведения, соответствующие именно его генетически обусловленным задачам. Это касается также 2-го и 3-го годов жизни.

Пестушки, потешки, прибаутки, скороговорки, небылицы и перевертыши, отличаясь друг от друга по своей педагогической направленности, привносятся в жизнь ребенка по-разному, в зависимости от возраста.

*Пестушки*

Пестушки включают игровое взаимодействие с ребенком, когда взрослый выполняет движения «за него», играя его ручками и ножками. Младенцу еще могут быть недоступны такие движения, как повороты тела, он не может целенаправленно действовать руками, не умеет самостоятельно садиться, ползать, вставать у опоры — все это придет к нему в течение 1-го года жизни. Именно в этот период мама пестует младенца: играет его ручками, поглаживает кроху по животику, делает «топотушки» его ножками. Проснувшегося малютку, мама ласкает, прикасаясь легкими массажными движениями, нежно приговаривает:

_«Потягунюшки,
Порастунюшки,
Поперек толстунюшки,
А в ножки — ходунюшки
А в ручки — хватунюшки,
А в роток — говорок,
А в головку — разумок»._

Или:

_«Потягушечки!
Порастушечки!
Поперек толстушечки,
Руки — хватушечки.
Ноги — бегушечки»._

Массаж, повороты головки, закидывание ручек на голову, помахивания кистями рук с маминой помощью и др. – все это не только физически оздоровляет малютку, но и доставляет ему массу удовольствия. Если при этом мама весело произносит:
_
«Мешу, мешу тесто,
Есть в печи место,
Пеку, пеку каравай!

Головоньку — валяй, валяй!» -_

происходящее вызывает у ребенка эмоциональный «всплеск», потребность контактировать со взрослым, а главное, желание повторить те движения, которые он не может еще выполнить самостоятельно. С каждой повторной игрой мама чувствует нарастающую активность в выполнении движений со стороны малыша. Прислушиваясь к ласковому речитативу мамы, кроха предвосхищает игровые движения, смеется и уже подставляет головку, протягивает ручки, вытягивает ножки и т.п., ожидая знакомого поворота в игре. Так с помощью пестушек начинается игровое «обучение» малыша.


Так же занимательны для детей качание на ноге, «подскоки» и колыхание на маминых или отцовских коленях, бабушки, изображающие конскую скачку, катание с горы, пляску и т.п. Конечно, такие игры полезны для малышей более старшего возраста, когда кроха умеет уже хорошо сидеть и подниматься самостоятельно на ножки:

_Поехали, поехали
С орехами, с орехами!
Поскакали, поскакали
С калачами, с калачами!
Вприпрыжку, вприскочку
По кочкам, по кочкам -
В ямку — бух!_

Взрослый подбрасывает ребенка на коленях, а затем делает вид, что опускает вниз (зажимает коленями и вновь сажает на «коня» («саночки», «тележку» и т.п.).

_Хороша дорога,
Хороша дорога,
Вот стала что-то хуже,
Вот стала что-то хуже,
Шаляет, валяет,
Шаляет, валяет,
На мостике, под мостиком,
На мостике, под мостиком,
Бух в ямку!_
Полезны ребенку упражнения, подготавливающие к овладению ходьбой.

_Токи-токи-тошки,
Кую, кую ножки.
Ножки у Антошки
Едут по дорожке,
Дорожка кривая,
Ни конца, ни края._

Проговаривая рифмованные строчки, мама попеременно пошлепывает лежащего на спинке малыша по стопам, которые рефлекторно реагируют на легкие прикосновения. Так взрослый формирует ощущение ритма ходьбы при переступании то одной, то другой ножкой.

Когда дитя начинает овладевать ходьбой, на помощь приходят другие пестушки, например:

_Та-та-та, та-та-та,
Вышла кошка за кота;
Кот ходит по лавочке,
Водит кошку за лапочки,
Топы-топы по лавочке,
Цапы-цапы за лапочки._
Произнося эти стихи, мама держит малыша за ручки и, отступая назад, аккуратно ведет его за собой. Ритм стиха задает и ритм ходьбы: «топы-топы», «цапы-цапы» совпадают с шагами, переступающего ребенка.

Малыша можно водить и по-другому: взрослый придерживает его сзади за подмышки и, широко расставив ноги, побуждает переступать ножками.

_Большие ноги
Шли по дороге:
Топ-топ-топ,
Топ-топ-топ.
Маленькие ножки
Бежали по дорожке:
Топ-топ-топ, топ — топ-топ!
Топ-топ-топ, топ-топ-топ!_

Занимательны для ребенка и пестушки, благодаря которым он учится делать ритмические похлопывания ладошками. Взрослый обхватывает ручки малыша и, сближая их, приговаривает:

*«Ладушки-ладушки,
Где были? — У Аннушки.
Что ели? — Оладушки.
Где оладушки? — Съели …
Нет оладушек!» (Руки ребенка разводятся в стороны).
Игра продолжается. Взрослый предлагает пойти к Паничке:
Ладушки-ладушки,
Где были? —У Панечки.
Что ели? -Прянички!
Где прянички?
Съели…
Нет пряничков! (Руки ребенка разводятся в стороны).*

Затем взрослый предлагает «пойти» к Микешке есть орешки, потом к Трошке есть картошку, а потом к Сенечке — за семечками (по аналогии). Важно то, что играя ребенок научается при слове «ладушки» складывать ладошки и выполнять игровые движения руками в ритме песенки.

*Потешки*

Постепенно пестушки сменяются потешками — так называются песенки-приговоры, сопутствующие игре пальчиками, ручками, головкой, ножками. От пестушек потешки отличаются тем, что они рассчитаны на активность самого ребенка, который выполняет самостоятельно игровые движения, соотнося их с содержанием песенки-потешки: движения пальчиками, кручение ладошками («фонарики»), похлопывания ручками («ладушки»), прикладывание пальчиков к головке («ушки») и т.п.

Так, например, потешка «Ладушки, ладушки» преподносится ребенку с целью научить малыша самостоятельно выполнять последовательную цепь, игровых действий, когда малыш делает ручками «фонарики», затем хлопает ладошками.

*Ладушки, ладушки!
Где были?
У бабушки.
Что вы ели?
Кашку.
Пили?
Простоквашку.
Простоквашка вкусненька,
Кашка сладенька,
Бабушка добренька!
Попили, поели, шу-у-у…
Домой полетели,
На головку сели,
Ладушки запели. (Малыш вскидывает ручки, делает взмахивания и прикладывает ладошки к головке).*

----------


## Домик в деревне

В потешку можно поставить любое имя: важно, чтобы малыш понимал, что речь идет о нем. Ему будет оченьинтересно, если мама разыграет эту потешку перед ним с куклой:

*Киска, киска, киска, брысь!
На дорожку не садись:
Наша куколка пойдет,
Через киску упадет! (Игрушечная кошка ставится на пути шагающей куклы, а затем убирается).

Или:

Уходи с дороги кот!
Кукла Танечка идет,
Кукла Танечка идет,
Ни за что не упадет!*

Для малышей начала 2-го года жизни подбираются потешки, которые, не только понятны малютке по своему содержанию, но и отражают моменты его обычного распорядка дня: кормление, сон, умывание, игра и т.п. Хорошо, если взрослые владеют фольклорным словом и могут «расцветить», эмоционально обогатить, казалось бы, совсем обыденные ситуации. Играя с ребенком, помогая подняться на ножки, можно приговаривать:

*«Дыбок, дыбок,
Скоро Сашеньке годок!
Дыбок-дыбок! Целый годок!»*

Умывая, можно сказать:

*Водичка-водичка,
Умой наше личико,
Чтобы глазоньки блестели,
Чтобы щечки краснели,
Чтоб смеялся роток,
Чтоб кусался зубок.*

Купая малютку, мама ласково произносит:

*«Вода текучая,
Дитя растучее.
С гуся вода,
С дитя худоба!
Вода книзу,
А дитя кверху!»
*
Одевая ребенка на прогулку, мама может его развлечь следующими строчками:

Наша Маша (Даша, Саша, Катя) маленька,
На ней шубка аленька,
Опушка бобровая,
Маша чернобровая.

Желание матушек, нянюшек вырастить дитя крепким, здоровым и упитанным породило много присказок, с помощью которых они старались накормить ребенка, напоить молочком, угостить пирожком, побаловать оладушками, кисельком и пр.

*Пришел кисель,
На лавочке присел,
На лавочке присел,
Поесть Оленьке велел.*

Возможен и совсем короткий вариант:
*
Будем кашку варить,
Будем Сашеньку кормить.*

Любовь к ребенку, ласка и материнская нежность выражаются в таких строчках:
*
Наша деточка в саду,
Словно яблочко в меду!
*
Важно, чтобы мама при этом улыбалась и ее речь была очень эмоциальна:

*На дубочке, на дубочке
Тут сидят два голубочка.
У них шейки голубые,
У них перья золотые,
Красные кафтанчики,
Синие карманчики
На дубу они сидят,
Меж собою говорят:
Все про Галеньку
Все про маленьку…*

С тех пор, как появились эти потешки, прошло немало лет, а до сих пор они не утратили своей актуальности. И сегодня дети так же, как и во все времена, ожидают от своих близких внимания, заботы, любви, выраженной не только в действиях, но и в добром слове. Важно не только любить малыша, но и уметь эмоционально, ярко и красиво выразить свое чувство. Народное слово — непревзойденный «учитель»: вот почему взрослым так нужно овладевать приемами народного творчества и, общаясь с малышом, умело «вплетать» их в повседневную речь.

Следует принять во внимание, что для маленького ребенка значимыми являются не просто разговоры, рассказы о чем-то или о ком-то. Ему необходимо быть соучастником происходящего и слышать от взрослого непосредственное обращение к себе, чтобы чувствовать отношение мамы, папы или бабушки и др. в конкретной ситуации, понимать их настроение в данный момент.

*В светлом теремочке
Выросла Лизуша!
Люди ее любят,
Все ее голубят.
Вариант для мальчика:
Кто у нас хороший?
Кто у нас пригожий?
Коленька хороший,
Коленька пригожий.*

При этом можно гладить ребенка по головке, держать за ручки и водить хоровод.

*Прибаутки*

Как отмечают исследователи поэтического фольклора для маленьких, в пестушках и потешках объединяются все важнейшие компоненты игры: словотворчество, изобразительность, ритмичность и наставительность. Еще больше этих особенностей видится в прибаутках.

Прибаутки отличаются от пестушек и потешек тем, что они не связаны с какими-то игровыми движениями. Но в них присутствует какой-либо сказочный сюжет. Эти произведения предназначены для малышей 2-го — 3-го годов жизни, у которых уже накоплены определенные представления о мире. Познания малыша об окружающих предметах и явлениях связаны с его познаниями о человеке и человеческой деятельности. Вот почему в народных произведениях все зверушки действуют как люди, поступки их оцениваются с точки зрения человеческой логики. Например:
*
Собака на кухне
Пироги печет.
Кот в углу
Сухаpи толчет.
Кошка в окошке
Платье шьет.
Курочка в сапожках
Избушку метет.*

Подобные произведения следует читать эмоционально, даже артистично, меняя силу и высоту голоса, интонационно выделяя смысловое содержание. Малыш должен понять, что именно вы хотите ему сказать, на что обращаете его внимание. Конечно, необходимы красочные иллюстрации, картинки, поддерживающие интерес к стихотворному тексту на зрительном уровне. Прибаутки можно назвать звучащими динамическими картинами из жизни животных, птиц, и даже насекомых, но при этом они отражают человеческие отношения. Вот почему этот жанр дает прекрасный материал и для ознакомления с окружающим, и для социального развития маленького ребенка: в иносказательной, игровой, занимательной форме малыш получает представления о мире.

*Сидит белка на тележке,
Продает она орешки:
Лисичке-сестричке,
Воробью, синичке,
Мишке толстопятому,
Заиньке усатому,
Кому в платок,
Кому в зобок,
Кому в лапочку.*

Выразительно прочитав эту прибаутку, можно предложить ребенку рассмотреть иллюстрацию, назвать всех перечисленных зверушек, спросить об их характерных внешних особенностях и т.д. Слово «продает», соответствующее изначальному тексту прибаутки, в занятиях с малышом можно заменить на «раздает». Эту ситуацию следует изобразить в игре с игрушками: белка угощает своих друзей, а они, получив орешек, благодарят ее. Завершить такое занятие можно словами:

«А нашей Галеньке — в ручку.
Угощайся, Галенька, на здоровье!»

Прибаутки подобны расписным матрешкам или деревянным механическим игрушкам, где все ярко и образно. Все персонажи наделены запоминающимися признаками: у Галки — «синь сарафан», у петушка — «золотой гребешок и шелковая бородушка», курочка — «рябушечка», гуси у бабуси — «один серый, другой белый». Звучные эпитеты и динамичные образы — все наполнено светом и радужным многоцветием: лазоревые цветики, улыбающиеся солнцу, петушок, который «рано встает, голосисто поет», «солнышко-колоконышко», щедро льющее «золото в оконышко» и т.д.:

*Петушок, петушок,
Золотой гребешок,
Масляна головушка,
Щелкова бородушка,
Что ты рано встаешь,
Голосисто поешь,
Деткам спать не даешь?*

или:
*
Коза-хлопота
День-деньской занята:
Ей — травы нащипать,
Ей — на речку бежать,
Ей — козляток стеречь,
Малых деток беречь,
Чтобы волк не украл,
Чтоб медведь не задрал,
Чтобы лисонька-лиса
Их с собой не унесла.*

*Небылицы*

Особый вид прибауток — песенки-небылицы и перевертыши, которые помогают малышу понять реальное и фантастическое, укрепляют ребенка в правильном восприятии и ощущении мира. В этом высокая педагогическая ценность небылиц.

*Из-за леса, из-за гор
Едет дедушка Егор.
Сам на лошадке,
Жена на коровке,
Дети на телятках,
Внуки на козлятках.*

Или:

*Была репа важная,
Дивилась бабушка каждая:
Одним днем
Не обойдешь кругом.
Всей деревней ели
Целую неделю.*

Небылицы, в которых реальные связи нарочито смещены, предназначены для детей более старшего возраста, уже имеющих достаточный жизненный опыт, чтобы почувствовать всю парадоксальность описываемой ситуации. Чтение таких стихов способствует развитию свободы мышления, фантазии и, что немаловажно, чувства юмора. Дети раннего возраста (до 3-х лет) воспринимают парадоксы как реальность. Важно, чтобы малыш услышал в голосе взрослого удивление и понял, что происходит что-то невероятное.

Народное поэтическое слово, адресованное малышам, необходимо не только им, но и взрослым, чтобы выразить свою любовь к ребенку, нежность, заботу, веру в то, что он растет здоровым и красивым, сильным и умным. В этих произведениях нет никаких назиданий, однако между строк читается так много, что можно без преувеличения назвать фольклор для маленьких средством народной дидактики, приобщающей детей к поэтическому слову, обогащающей их духовно и развивающей физически.

[1] От слова «пестовать» — в старину означало нянчить маленького ребенка, ухаживать за ним. Сейчас чаще используется в переносном смысле — заботливо, любовно выращивать, воспитывать.

http://clubs.ya.ru/46116860184274627...l?item_no=2245

----------


## Веснушка

АААА!!! Олесик! то, что нужно, так люблю эти вещи!!!!

----------


## kiara

Чудесная тема! Это бы нашим мамочкам еще до родов выдавать) вместо чтива от "усатого дядьки-типа доктора"!

----------


## Веснушка

ага) еще до родов надо учить) перед Гошкой я честно учила, а теперь вот думала помню, ан нет. и книжку в переездах потеряла(((

----------


## летняя мама

На днях эту статью в инете увидела, очень понравилось! Тоже хотела здесь написать). Спасибо, а то себе не сохранила, а найти уже не смогла.

----------

